# Ford Ranger 4cyl to 6 cyl conerversion questions



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys;

I have a 1992 Ford Explorer 4x4 with a blown 4 cyl engine and I am thinking about dropping a 6 cyl in rather than replace it with another 4 cyl. Problem is, I am not a motor head so I am sure how or even if this can be done.

Will the 6 cyl just drop right end with no conversion to the drive drain and differential?

What parts are compatable between the two, ie, water pump, altenator, oil pump, etc.

It is a 5 speed manual transmission, is there anything that has to be done here to move up to a 6 cyl??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

possibly the computer and wiring harness to start with, motor mounts, possibly clutch linkage, transmission, throttle linkage, radiator, probably clutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing... just a couple things to do...  not really worth the hassle... modify the 4 cylinder if anything to boost the power output...


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Didnt know the early explorers had a 4 cyclinder option. Used to own a 94 with the 4L 6, thought that was the standard for all models untill 97-98 when the V8 option came out. Oh well, learned something new.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> possibly the computer and wiring harness to start with, motor mounts, possibly clutch linkage, transmission, throttle linkage, radiator, probably clutch, pressure plate and throw out bearing... just a couple things to do...  not really worth the hassle... modify the 4 cylinder if anything to boost the power output...


I get the message,,,,I kinda thought that was the answer but was hoping not.

Thank


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TitusV said:


> Didnt know the early explorers had a 4 cyclinder option. Used to own a 94 with the 4L 6, thought that was the standard for all models untill 97-98 when the V8 option came out. Oh well, learned something new.


I believe he said Ford *RANGER* in the title but Exploder in the body. Didn't the rangers come in 4bangers?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess thats why I'm a little confused. I thought rangers had a 4 cy and also two 6 cy engine options, I believe the 3.0L and the 4.0L.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

goto the ranger station and ask around. im sure you will find the answers you need there

therangerstation.com/


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah,

Make that a 1992 Ranger not an Explorer,,,my bad


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

You may want to try these forums  - I've found them quite helpful.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

..wouldnt it be easier just to buy another newer car?

by the time the shop gives you an estimate to do the swap. you coulda bought another car.


----------

